

Should I use a girl or guy to sell a product/service? - youyap

I am starting a search engine marketing start up and I need help from someone to make me a professional video about my service.<p>Something like: http://www.pepperjam.com/<p>Do anyone know where I can get someone to make it.
Any web 2.0 out there offer this type of service?<p>Where do I get someone to make me a professional video?
======
jrockway
I like how the details of this guy's business are unfolding. Take a look at
his profile for some good reading:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=youyap>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=youyap>

~~~
Raphael
Wow, this guy is pathetic.

------
sarahfrancesca
I assume you're also looking for lower cost? Post an ad at a local school with
a film program. Those kids want to augment their resumes and are often more
than happy to share their talent for very little cost.

------
randy
I wasn't particularly impressed by her screencasts, but I'm pretty sure you're
looking for something like <http://demogirl.com/>. You could also do it
yourself <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screencasting_software>. If
you're looking for an actual video (like the one you linked to) as opposed to
a screencast, you might want to look into some of your local advertising
agencies.

------
mark-t
All things equal, I would rather see a girl, and I'd wager about 90% of the
people here are in the same boat. My guess is that your audience is pretty
similar to this one.

But note the first three words: all things equal. You should choose the best
person for the job.

------
jpeterson
Go for Morgan Webb.

------
ra
Far better you look at the behavioral competencies that will make a good sales
person - start from there.

Try Googleing BBI (Behavioral Based Interviews)

------
xugglybug
How about you just choose someone based on their talents and not what they
have between their legs?

~~~
maxklein
Or don't have....

------
ssanders82
lonelygirl15

~~~
ssanders82
Also, more seriously, here is a video highlighting a professional ad service
you can use: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0>

------
lst
Starting from your question, you seem to prefer girls.

Anyway, girls are better, and guys are better, too.

If you start to prefer a specific gender, you always exclude the other 50% of
talented people.

~~~
omouse
_Starting from your question, you seem to prefer girls._

You know, the letter 'i' is before the letter 'u'. He could just be used to
giving the alphabetical order of things.

~~~
lst
The real difficulty here is the fact that you can't say it _absolutely_
_neutrally_.

~~~
sgibat
What gender should I ... ?

~~~
lst
...and you have already 3 (including hermaphrodites).

------
eru
Do you ask whether you should use somebodies service at all? or which gender
you should prefer?

~~~
youyap
Somebodies and Gender

